
CircleCI Post-Mortem – Linux build queue backing up - dankohn1
http://status.circleci.com/incidents/8rklh3qqckp1
======
smoyer
"We've also moved over 50 percent of the data that was in our primary database
onto its own deployment. The data was orthogonal and didn't need to be co-
located, but its heavy use was causing contention and fighting for shared
resources. So we built out a new DB cluster and did an on-the-fly migration of
that dataset."

I always watch for solutions with this "pattern" \- you can often alleviate a
problem (sometimes significantly) by reorganizing your systems, but eventually
that DB will be busy enough doing it's own "core" functions that you'll have
to either scale up or scale out.

------
whyrusleeping
TravisCI was also having issues. I wonder whats going on

